# Litter Training



## :Ash: (Feb 25, 2007)

I want to litter train my rats and wanted to know how others have done it. Also wanted some tips on just training my rats in general.


----------



## Nazarath (Feb 20, 2007)

Tell you the truth i'm not a master at litter training lol, however, I trained Naz. to come to his name. I did this by first giving him a treat and saying his name and then giving him another one when he was done with that ( said his name about 2 or 3 ish times). Then Once he learned that when i pick up the treat box he gets one i would say his name and give him a treat. Now i call his name and he comes running! it's so cute. Took me about... a weekish maybe a little less. Could be longer or shorter with your rat, also if you don't like my method i'm sure other members have ways of training you might find easier or just more to your liking .


----------



## :Ash: (Feb 25, 2007)

Nazarath said:


> Tell you the truth i'm not a master at litter training lol, however, I trained Naz. to come to his name. I did this by first giving him a treat and saying his name and then giving him another one when he was done with that ( said his name about 2 or 3 ish times). Then Once he learned that when i pick up the treat box he gets one i would say his name and give him a treat. Now i call his name and he comes running! it's so cute. Took me about... a weekish maybe a little less. Could be longer or shorter with your rat, also if you don't like my method i'm sure other members have ways of training you might find easier or just more to your liking .


What treat did you give him? Most of the time my rats won't come for their food. I'm feeding them fortified rat food right now.


----------



## Night (Feb 23, 2007)

Ash, do you mean KayTee food? That stuff is, in all honesty, cancer in a bag.


----------



## :Ash: (Feb 25, 2007)

Night said:


> Ash, do you mean KayTee food? That stuff is, in all honesty, cancer in a bag.


No it's Nutriphase, I'm giving them yogert drops and apples as treats. Though I'd be willing to make their food if you have some recipies?


----------



## reachthestars (Feb 27, 2007)

To litter train my ladies all I do is put the litter box in the corner and wait. If they poop outside of that, I use a kleenex to put it where it should be. Eventually they catch on . My girls still will sent mark around the cage, but major pees are done in the litterbox as well. 

I've been able to now go to all fabric bedding with just a few litter boxes in the cage. Makes cleaning day a breeze!


----------



## :Ash: (Feb 25, 2007)

reachthestars said:


> To litter train my ladies all I do is put the litter box in the corner and wait. If they poop outside of that, I use a kleenex to put it where it should be. Eventually they catch on . My girls still will sent mark around the cage, but major pees are done in the litterbox as well.
> 
> I've been able to now go to all fabric bedding with just a few litter boxes in the cage. Makes cleaning day a breeze!


That seems really easy! I'll try it and let you know how it does, thank you!


----------



## reachthestars (Feb 27, 2007)

Well, ratties are very smart critters . Let me know how it goes!


----------



## Night (Feb 23, 2007)

Most rats have a certain corner (or a few of them if you have a multi-level cage) that they like to eliminate in. I locate those places and put litter boxes there. It's easier to train a cage with only a couple of rats, but I haven't met a great deal of rats that were 100% litter trained. Also, make sure whatever litter you put in the boxes is different from any bedding you use elsewhere in the cage (such as the bottom part of the cage, if you have bedding there). You can read more about litter training here.


----------

